#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: PHAST Risk 6.54 Help

## nkr3114568

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: PHAST Risk 6.54 Help

----------


## ItachiUchiha

can you share the license file or the c r a c k, i have been looking for that a long time. hopping to hear from u soon
rodrigo

----------


## leonwoo

I need them too,pls mail to me: emperorwoo@tom.com

----------


## Birdy82

If it is possible, I would like to ask for it, too. Thank you in advance. My address is szemvidito @ gmail dot com.

----------


## ARMOFI

I too, need the licence file. If any one can spare pl e-mail:  armofi@yahoo.com
Thanks.

Hey
 you can take guidelines from Chemical Industry Guideline for QRA(CQRA)

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Please share it for all. Thanks in advance

----------


## prasaa123

Dear all,

Iam looking for licence file for PHAST 6.54 since last two years, its humble request.

Please send to mail id 

prasaa@gmail.com


prasaa

----------


## prasaa123

please send licence file PHAST 6.54 to my email id : prasaa@gmail.com

----------


## sergioeligio

please send licence file PHAST 6.54 to my email id : sergioeligio@yahoo.com.mx

Thanks

----------


## jerlyn12

thank for this... :Smile:  its great..!!

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi

and this version of Phast 6.6 to appear does not come with Safety

Anyone know if there is a full version?

If you have this install of Phast and Safety, can share

Thanks

----------


## Deian Tachev

Dear all,

 Iam looking for license file for PHAST 6.54 thank you in advance for your help.

 Please send to mail : deian_tachev@yahoo.fr

Best regards

----------


## rrkumar50

pls share the password to open the Rar file DNV Phast 6.54.part1.rar !! Thanks in advance

See More: Article: PHAST Risk 6.54 Help

----------


## atomsss

Could you send part1 link and licence of it? oncel_cagri@yahoo.com

Thank you...

----------

